# Bowel Movement and Right Side Pain



## ArtLady1

I have been having intermitant right sided pain around the site of the appendix*. It seems to occur when my bowel is full, or after I have had a BM. Frequently I feel like I still have to go. The pressure is relieved by a tap water enema just to get started. Then I pass hard stools and mucus. This is driving me nuts! I am really getting worried but my doctor says he thinks it is "only" IBS. He said he can schedule a barium enema test to rule out a 1% chance of it being anything serious. I had a colonoscopy four years ago and a sigmoidoscopy in Nov. All was well. My bloodwork is perfect. I'm not too anxious to have this test if it not necessary. Can any of you relate to this or have any advise?*(it in't appendicitis since it has been checked out a thousand times)


----------



## bandesmommy

Hi Artlady,Unfortunately your symptoms sound all too familar to IBS. It sounds like your ascending colon is the culprit here. I too suffer from ascending colon pain and have for years. It will go away but unfortunately returns without any warning. Have you tried warm water enemas with just a small amount of a gentle soap? When you do the enema be sure and allow your sigmoid colon to empty out when you first feel the urge. This is necessary to allow the enema mixture to get up past the sigmoid and into the rest of the colon so it can reach the ascending. It's okay to defecate a few times while adminstering the enema - don't ignore the urge. Be sure and lye down, even lift your legs in the air, roll from side to side and massage your abdomen. You will be able to actually feel the enema reach the ascending colon. This will help dislodge any old poo from the walls of the colon and will also promote some motility. This is the only thing that has worked for me in the past. I have been known to do this for multiple days in a row. Hope this helps, keep us posted.


----------



## ArtLady1

Hi Bandesmommy,Thank you for the reply...I have some questions for you...does the enema weaken the colon? Also I am passing lots of yucky mucus along with the stool. Is this an IBS symptom? It is pretty gross! And of course after a BM, spasms in the bowel and right side pain. Isn't IBS a thrill!? I'd be curious to see what you have to add. PS: what kind of gentle soap are you talking about? I greatly appreciate your input.Sincerely,Art lady


----------



## poohandtiger

Hi my hubby has IBS and has the intense pain on his left side. The only time he feels relief from this is when he is eating the bland diet I have him on. When he was going through a really bad time he gave himself a enama (not the boxed kind they did'nt work) for the rest of the day the pain was gone. Now we are controling the pain just by his diet.


----------



## poohandtiger

The mucas goes along with the IBS, sorry. But it will go away if you can get your diet and your pain under control. Enams will not hurt you as long as you don't do them more than 1 a week. It's what my hubby was told by and x nurse.If you use the enama,pain will ease and you MUST start with a bland diet. Also before you eat take Benifiber 2 stp. in an 8oz glass of water to keep things moving. Don't get hooked on laxatives if you can help it.Steam carrots, baked sweet potato's, spinch rice noodle's ( read label's buy the purest forms.) Small portations, eat slowly, no water with meal, if you need to drink, take 2 tsp of apple cider vinager with a splash of lemon and sip it slowly druing the meal. It will help ride you of gas and aid in digestion.


----------



## ChronicPain

ArtLady1 said:


> I have been having intermitant right sided pain around the site of the appendix*. It seems to occur when my bowel is full, or after I have had a BM. Frequently I feel like I still have to go. The pressure is relieved by a tap water enema just to get started. Then I pass hard stools and mucus. This is driving me nuts! I am really getting worried but my doctor says he thinks it is "only" IBS. He said he can schedule a barium enema test to rule out a 1% chance of it being anything serious. I had a colonoscopy four years ago and a sigmoidoscopy in Nov. All was well. My bloodwork is perfect. I'm not too anxious to have this test if it not necessary. Can any of you relate to this or have any advise?*(it in't appendicitis since it has been checked out a thousand times)


Not sure the proper procedure for the site but I saw this post and felt I had to reply. In March of 2009 I had my appendix removed after suffering for over 2 years. Turns out I had what they call "Chronic Appendicitis" not a lot of medical people know about it or so they say and they didnt even have a medical code for it when they sent it to pathology. So dont rule it out. Make the docs perform a CT with contrast to make sure its not your appendix. I had even had a complete hysterectomy the year before cause the doc said that was what was wrong with me. Good Luck!!


----------

